# Southampton Reptile Night 2 26/05/09



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

After the sucess of the last Reptile night we have decided to another one!

Its being held in the same place and at the same time (details below)










The night starts at 7pm and finishes at 9.30pm

The is open to everyone and people of all ages

Any questions, requests e.c.t please feel free to PM 

Hope to see you all there,
Thanks Loz


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Think i should be able to make this one as well may bring somthing different as well. It was good last time once got talking to people.


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

samroyal2 said:


> Think i should be able to make this one as well may bring somthing different as well. It was good last time once got talking to people.


Glad you enjoyed it, thats what is all about getting to know people in and around the area:no1:


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Sounds interesting, but just wondering, what exactly IS reptile night? Lol 

I sound stupid =) Lol

x


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

a load or reptile keepers meet up drink a few beers, chat reptles a bit and have a laugh! it was a real good night last month!!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

I may grace you all with my presence

:lol:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

you know you would not miss it for the world!!

:lol2:


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Going to try to get to this one....

I popped in the other day actually....Love the GTP's and the jungle jag


----------



## Seal (Mar 2, 2009)

Deff gunna come in again for that!
Not that i live there already


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I think i can rock on down for a bit mate, was a good evening last time.

See every one there!


----------



## snakemansam (Mar 28, 2009)

were is it?


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Botley, southampton


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

with a bit of luck there will be some more deals to be had!


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

oooo i may be able to make this one, shame i missed out on the last one!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

damn i cant make this one either!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Will we be having another show and tell? :lol2:


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Im gonna bring Bivi. 
:flrt:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmm dunno if we can make this one :hmm:
Ill try though 
if not ill be at the next one! :no1:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I can bring an evil chondro or a tiger retic, or both!


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

boa_girl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> After the sucess of the last Reptile night we have decided to another one!
> 
> ...



What happened to the first one?? I didn't see any more replys to the thread! <edit re-read it and saw it was confirmed in the last post>

We'll try and make this one!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

So what actually happens? Do you like take it in turns to go up and show some of your reps or something? Got a feeling no one would want to talk to me being a kid :whistling2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

repkid said:


> So what actually happens? Do you like take it in turns to go up and show some of your reps or something? Got a feeling no one would want to talk to me being a kid :whistling2:


Nothing like that don;t worry you can bring a snake if you want but don;t have to. It was awkward for me at first as i didn;t know anyone but you soon get talking.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

repkid said:


> So what actually happens? Do you like take it in turns to go up and show some of your reps or something? Got a feeling no one would want to talk to me being a kid :whistling2:


Nah mate its not like that at all, just lots of people chatting reptiles and getting to know each other, just because your 13 does not mean that your any less passionate than any one else! Come down and get involved, its a good nite, i have recommended to the guys at the grange possibly some ice breakers so people who don't know any one can know a little about every one!


----------



## Jason & Tara (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to Dave and friends (who brought my chondro last night) we are both looking forward to comming and meeting you all.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds awesome. But just realised I am in Spain then 

Will there be a Southampton reptile night 3?


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

what is reptile night exactly?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Work permitting, I will make this one!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Work permitting, I will make this one!


Hope you do then i can bring that borneo down for you to look at this time lol.


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Jason & Tara said:


> Thanks to Dave and friends (who brought my chondro last night) we are both looking forward to comming and meeting you all.


Can you bring your dogs? they were seriously awesome!! 
Kate


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

REPTILE NIGHT..... any ways, are dogs are good idea if Jim is bringing his big girl along :whistling2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

eco_tonto said:


> REPTILE NIGHT..... any ways, are dogs are good idea if Jim is bringing his big girl along :whistling2:


Depends on how big this "big girl" is lol will the dogs disapear?


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

13ft retic, would do most small- medium small dogs :lol2:


----------



## Jason & Tara (Sep 30, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> 13ft retic, would do most small- medium small dogs :lol2:


 Oi thats my dogs your talking about:gasp:

No we won't be bringing them but we might be bringing Paul from Emsworth Aquatics and Reps who is not quite as good looking as the dogs but eats the same.:roll2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Jason & Tara said:


> Oi thats my dogs your talking about:gasp:
> 
> No we won't be bringing them but we might be bringing Paul from Emsworth Aquatics and Reps who is not quite as good looking as the dogs but eats the same.:roll2:


Lol only messin, she couldnt eat the lab any ways :whistling2:

Awesome, Paul is a cracking chap would be good to have him come along can have an epic venomous chat!

Im all excited now :lol2:


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

No we won't be bringing them but we might be bringing Paul from Emsworth Aquatics and Reps who is not quite as good looking as the dogs but eats the same.[/quote]

Uh-oh. Dress code for the evening will be smart / casual and definitely NO trainers...:lol:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

One in one out, no hats, no big rings and a very strict no drugs policy? :lol2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

eco_tonto said:


> 13ft retic, would do most small- medium small dogs :lol2:


 Bring it would be good to see even if theres no small dogs lol.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Woo Hoo reptile night day is here! 

Weather permitting there will be a barbeque tonight!

Aswell as cold beers!!!

Look forward to seeing you all tonight


Jay


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> One in one out, no hats, no big rings and a very strict no drugs policy? :lol2:


Dave that is completly wrong, all afformentioned taboos are essential!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

BBQ really...... hummm sounds interesting. You bringing your lame brown snakes to flog? lol, see you tonight buddy :2thumb:


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

oooh yummy. bbq. 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

im gunna bring a carpet, and some baby childrens and may be a boa?


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

I had some girlies tell me about this when i was at work... Cos i pierced them lol

Word gets around 

Def wanna come, shall see if my OH still wants to go..

What time is it kicking off?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

hopefully you guys will have one next month!

was going to come tonight but not got transport as bikey is poorly


----------



## Jason & Tara (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all, 
Just wanted to say thanks to everyone at Grange Reps for putting on a great evening. Tara and I had a great time meeting everyone and chatting. :notworthy:

Cant wait for the next one:2thumb:

Pics soon as I can work out how to download them:blush:

Wow, that owl has just magnificent!!!


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep, was a great evening. Thanks to everyone involved! Will definately endevour to return next month.

Graham


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Jason & Tara said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone at Grange Reps for putting on a great evening. Tara and I had a great time meeting everyone and chatting. :notworthy:
> 
> Cant wait for the next one:2thumb:
> ...


Im pleased the animal you liked best was mine :2thumb: was great to see you guys thanks for coming down, i have put halloween in the calendar! Will try to bring the owl again next time, and something other than a chondro! :mrgreen:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Cant believe i missed this one the last one was good but i had to spend the evening fixing my mates car instead.


----------



## Jason & Tara (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to klmc I have uploaded some pics from the Grange Rep night but you will have to visit my welcome page to view, enjoy: victory:


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

hi guys! awesome evening yesterday! gonna bring my big boa girl next time! 
done some research on my funky looking spider royal too, and alan is right it is an enchi cross! apparently they are called Stinger-Bee Spiders


----------

